# Last minute crappie trip advise



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Heading out in the am when I get off at 7am. Really planning to drop be up to Eufaula and bring a tent to camp and crappie fish. I know Eufaula is usually hot for crappie this time of year but seen no reports. How is it now? Anybody been? Still deep or on beds? Also what about gantt? Never been but hear it’s good crappie fishing... any decent reports? Also are there any spots cheap/free to tent camp on the water? Any help greatly appreciated. It’s a last minute trip and money is tight so gantt is much closer if there is a place I can camp with my boat nearby I’d like that. If not I know rood creek camping on Eufaula is free and water side...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have never fished either but if you have a thermometer you can use the attached to guide to figure where they might be


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Try'n Hard said:


> I have never fished either but if you have a thermometer you can use the attached to guide to figure where they might be


Thank you!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

There both good right now. Lots being caught on Gantt pushing jigs. Try right out from Creek Town ramp in Eufaula doing the same. You'll see all the other boats.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Also there is a campground upper end of Gantt. I'll check with them this morning and see about tents. I'll let you know.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Also there is a campground upper end of Gantt. I'll check with them this morning and see about tents. I'll let you know.


 thank you... please let me know ASAP


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Bamasippi said:


> thank you... please let me know ASAP


Cypress landing has tent camping. $19 a night. Bathhouse is included and is pretty nice.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks, I decided to head to Eufaula. I’ll head there next time


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Go up around lake point.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a neighbor who just spent 14 days at Eufala and came home today. According to him the crappie have not spawned yet. He caught 8 to 10 a day, but nowhere near a limit. His place is on Cowiki Creek. Me and him will probably go back next week and stay a few days. He thinks it is close.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

billyb said:


> I have a neighbor who just spent 14 days at Eufala and came home today. According to him the crappie have not spawned yet. He caught 8 to 10 a day, but nowhere near a limit. His place is on Cowiki Creek. Me and him will probably go back next week and stay a few days. He thinks it is close.


They are catching them in that creek pretty good right now.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My neighbor and his wife were there 14 days and said they were not shallow yet. Some may be caught deeper or spider rigging. I hope next week will be game on.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Definitely not on bed yet... I don’t know why with 68-70 water temp. Yesterday we caught 2 small keepers, two bonus catfish, and a bonus break... today has only produced 2 shellcracker


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Me and my neighbor are going to his place on Monday and staying until Sunday. It should be game on, but if not we will bass fish. If you want to have some fun try catfishing with jugs.


----------

